# How to keep a grow room warm??



## wtfd00d (Sep 7, 2008)

I need to know how I can keep a grow room warm when no lights are on for 12 hrs? My grow box is out in a garage where there is no heat/ac. It gets pretty damn cold in the winter? Any thoughts info out there? Anyone else try it before?


----------



## BongJuice (Sep 7, 2008)

It's awfully difficult to accomplish this efficiently. Your gonna end up spending bookoo bucks in energy costs.


----------



## yoyogrow (Sep 7, 2008)

Hmm try insulating it with house insulation, foamboard, blankets, etc. Maybe you could buy a space heater and put it in a corner away from your plants to keep the garage warm.


----------



## Calijuana (Sep 7, 2008)

How big is your garage? How big is your grow box?

If I were you I would hang a thermometer in the grow box. Try to insulate the grow box itself instead of the garage. Then get a small portable heater WITH A BUILT IN FAN to blow into the box. Experiment by putting the heater nearer and farther to the box for 20 minutes or something and then take the temp inside the box till you get it just right. I think this setup would work pretty well, you might be able to find those types of heaters at garage sales for 5$ or so.

Good luck!


----------



## Dirtyboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Put a electric heater in there. Thats all ya can do or move the plants.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 7, 2008)

i used a space heater.
you can have ya light cycle in the night if you haven't already started flower its a lil easier like that.
blankets etc are great too.


----------



## wtfd00d (Sep 7, 2008)

Garage is 1 car, box is 36" tall, 20" deep, 30" wide. I wanted to avoid using any dangerous kinds of heaters for 12 hrs. Good replies though, keep em comin!


----------



## KillerWeed420 (Sep 7, 2008)

I use one of the oil filled space heaters in the winter. Don't put it on the timer. Just leave it on and set the temp where you want it to be.


----------



## Jay_normous (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm currently changing the time the light is on, as i want the light on to be at night when coldest..
By next friday they'll be 5pm - 11am.. 
I have a temp gauge the records min max temps..

Anybody got any figures out there that it should be at..?? 

Thanks..


----------



## guudbud (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a electric heater I use for my bedroom in the winter which is very small and has a thermo,it turns off when at a certin user set temp and turns back on at a xxx temp It cost me like $30 at target


----------



## WWgrower (Sep 7, 2008)

Electric space heater are fine, but what do you do in flowering. That is the question I have been wrestling with for my next grow which I will be at the beginning of the year. I came up with the solution that is best for my grow. I decided to invest in a oil filled radiator. There a little more expensive than conventional space heater,but are a lot safer and no red glow to interrupt flowering. I expect to pay around 80 bucks. If I am wrong in my thinking hope someone has tried it and give me the pro's and con's. Jusy my 0.02cents.


----------



## guudbud (Sep 7, 2008)

WWgrower said:


> Electric space heater are fine, but what do you do in flowering. That is the question I have been wrestling with for my next grow which I will be at the beginning of the year. I came up with the solution that is best for my grow. I decided to invest in a oil filled radiator. There a little more expensive than conventional space heater,but are a lot safer and no red glow to interrupt flowering. I expect to pay around 80 bucks. If I am wrong in my thinking hope someone has tried it and give me the pro's and con's. Jusy my 0.02cents.


I had a oil filled and it exploded and almost started a fire while I was a sleep 2 years ago,Imop I don't think there safe but it would work.But either or both are not safe imop but if it were me I'd go with a temp control electric heater,btw mine emits no red glow! lighting times can help alot also.. have the lights on when it get the coldest at night and off during the day


----------



## Calijuana (Sep 7, 2008)

guudbud said:


> I had a oil filled and it exploded and almost started a fire while I was a sleep 2 years ago,Imop I don't think there safe but it would work.But either or both are not safe imop but if it were me I'd go with a temp control electric heater,btw mine emits no red glow! lighting times can help alot also.. have the lights on when it get the coldest at night and off during the day


 
You would almost think one could sue the company for this if you were operating it correctly, but I've used them and they seem to work just fine - If you got a new model I'm sure it's a very very low chance of exploding or anything, but hey, if it does, just hope that it's either small enough for no one to care, or if people do notice something and call the fire department that it was big enough to destroy the plants! 


On a more serious note, I think if you could heat the whole garage efficiently then that would work pretty nicely. It may be a little more expensive then insulating the grow itself but it also may be well worth it.


----------



## rollwithit (Sep 8, 2008)

Also trying to figure this out. I have a homemade steath closet on a 3 season porch and am wrestling with this issue, however I'm pretty sure heating just the cab by blowing warm air in is the way to go. Idk tho, damn space heaters freak me out. We should all keep posting updates as it gets colder.


----------



## Calijuana (Sep 8, 2008)

One more thing you can do is to get a large piece of styrofoam about 4 inches thick and a bit larger then your box is. Then set your box on it, this would stop cold coming in considerably since its a garage floor (colddddd) I am doing this with my grow as it will be winter and its on a cold bathroom floor. I was however lucky enough to find some big sheets of this stuff outside a home being built in my neighborhood but I imagine a small board of it would cost next to nothing.


----------



## WWgrower (Sep 15, 2008)

Not sure where you live but where I live 4" styrofoam wouldn't do squat! After about the 3rd night below 0 and your plant will be singing "knockin on heaven door! As far as oiled filled over elecrtic heaters. All I have read is the oil filled are way safer than ANY electric heaters. Until someone shows me something better or the research showing how bad the oiled filled heaters are as opposed to alternatives I am staying with original plans.


----------



## n8thegr8 (Sep 15, 2008)

i have no idea if this would work but what about eletric blanket or heating pad. just an idea as i grow inside 

peace


----------



## Mattplusness (Sep 15, 2008)

Just have your lights on during night time, it will help some, depending on the temperature during the day


----------



## WWgrower (Sep 15, 2008)

In the winter up here in the northeast can be below 0 on many days especially during stormy weeks. Snow on the roof and up the sides of the house hard to keep closets warm. You know what Iam talkin about!


----------



## rollwithit (Sep 15, 2008)

There are heated mats designed for garages and utility buildings. I had a 14x14 shed back when things were good....I was going to lay the heated pad down under the carpet to help with insulation. They're real expensive tho and things are shit now and everybodys broke. But anyway it's an idea... Also just wanted to say I've found that my grow closet raises about 10 degrees with lights on. I have about 250 watt cfl's and the inside is insulated with that mylar insulation.


----------



## Nartron3000 (Feb 10, 2010)

guudbud whats the name of that heater??


----------



## lostski (Feb 13, 2010)

Do not use installation it is highly toxic and could kill your plants.


----------



## Straight up G (Feb 13, 2010)

what is cold? obviously run the lamp through the night but what are you sun up amb temps?, probably not below 65F..

don't buy a heater, don't bother, they are high wattage, I have a very efficiant op @ 75F and 65F dark!


----------



## xxxlambgoatxxx (Feb 24, 2010)

growing in a basement that is about 50 degrees Fahrenheit I use an electric heater and have burnt my plants. I have tried to make a screen (plywood withe holes in it) to diffuse the heat so its not so direct onto the plants. Having the heater inside the space will always run the risk of overheating the plants. Heating the entire basement or room that the plants are in is optimal but expensive. there was a thread on here were a guy used dryer vent tubing with a small heater. the actually heater was outside the room but the heat was pumped in, i would think that the heat would eaither cool before getting into the grow space or just be hot and burn the plants anyway. either way its something to consider. 

IS heating from the top or bottom better. Heat rises so i have my heater right at the bottom near the plants. But if i was to heat from the top down then i would not torch the plants.


----------



## Moldy (Feb 24, 2010)

They have some pretty cheap electric heaters at Wally World now as they are all on sale with spring coming. They are like 10-20 bucks with thermostat so they'll shut off when it reaches set temps. I put my heater on a timer for about 8 hours (4 hours off so it'll cool down to around 60-65F) during their dark period otherwise my room gets down to 50F which is too cold for my plants. I even have to have the heater on with the light on when it gets under 30F outside due to my strange setup but soon (I hope) the warmer weather will start so I can stop using the extra watt$.


----------



## buggin69 (Feb 24, 2010)

lostski said:


> Do not use installation it is highly toxic and could kill your plants.



this is very broad statement considering the multiple different types of "installation" there are

which types of "installation" would you be talking about that are toxic to plants?

please try to be more specific next time...


----------



## xxxlambgoatxxx (Feb 24, 2010)

here is that thread with the dryer vent tubing and heater..... 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/305227-thermostat-start-finish.html


----------



## buggin69 (Feb 24, 2010)

xxxlambgoatxxx said:


> here is that thread with the dryer vent tubing and heater.....
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/305227-thermostat-start-finish.html



that he ended up not using... he said due to noise... but his methods were very unsafe... you can do this.. but don't modify the heater the way he did.. unless you enjoy burnign your house down


----------



## FarronFrosty (Aug 31, 2015)

Do what I did, I have my CFLs hanging close to the plants, and than one heat lamp that hangs a lot higher. I don't know if I'll keep it once the plant grows, but it keeps it warm but not too warm, in between 75 to 85 degrees


----------

